# Aemt/i Pay



## High5sforSavinLives (Apr 2, 2014)

What did you all get paid on your first AEMT or intermediate job and what is the starting hourly pay in your area now?



                       Thank you in advance everyone


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 3, 2014)

I started at 11.99/hr as an Intermediate on a 911 ambulance. After the company wide raises they start somewhere around 13-13.50 from what I'm told.


----------



## High5sforSavinLives (Apr 4, 2014)

Robb said:


> I started at 11.99/hr as an Intermediate on a 911 ambulance. After the company wide raises they start somewhere around 13-13.50 from what I'm told.






What year was that?
Also where were you?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2014)

Northern NV in 2011


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 4, 2014)

14.50 an hour at AMR Albuquerque with two years experience as an intermediate. 10 an hour at a smaller private ambulance company at the same time. 2011-2012 time frame


----------



## phideux (Apr 6, 2014)

The places I know here, don't pay any extra for an Intermediate, or advanced. They pay the same as a basic. But they allow you to use your Intermediate/Advanced skills.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 6, 2014)

I get paid 12/hr working events.


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 14, 2014)

At a standby service I work for PRN, I went from $10 to $12.50 for having my AEMT/EMT-I while I finish up Paramedic school. The extra few bucks has actually been worth it so far.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 14, 2014)

My first job was as an Intermediate in the US (northern Maine). I made 7.50 an hour working for a hospital based ALS 911 and IFT service. This was in 2006. I believe their starting wage for AEMT is 9 to 10 now.
 As a Primary Care Paramedic in Canada (similar to AEMT in the states) I started at 18 an hour (2007). The starting pay is now about 25.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 14, 2014)

phideux said:


> The places I know here, don't pay any extra for an Intermediate, or advanced. They pay the same as a basic. But they allow you to use your Intermediate/Advanced skills.




Area specific.

We don't allow BLS providers on the ambulance here. Every unit has at least one Paramedic then either another medic or an ILS provider.


----------



## CFal (Apr 15, 2014)

on my ski patrol AEMTs start somewhere around $14-15


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 15, 2014)

I was at 10.35/hr at a hospital based ALS 911/IFT in central Maine in 2007.

I honestly have no idea what the intermediates are paid at my current service.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 15, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> I was at 10.35/hr at a hospital based ALS 911/IFT in central Maine in 2007.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what the intermediates are paid at my current service.



It was 10.50/hr a few years back when I worked there


----------



## UnkiEMT (Apr 15, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> It was 10.50/hr a few years back when I worked there



Santa Fe Minimum wage is at 10.66/hr now, which is what the basics make, and I know the intermediates get a bump from that, but I don't know how much.

Right now we've actually got two intermediates, but that's rare, for a solid year after I started, we didn't have any.


----------



## emt11 (Apr 15, 2014)

14.56/hr on a 12/hr truck. Slightly under 10.00/hr on a 24 hour truck. Granted this is with a pay raise, started at 14.29/hr on a 12 hour truck and it was something like 9.75/hr for a 24 hour. AEMT in a very large local company.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 15, 2014)

emt11 said:


> 14.56/hr on a 12/hr truck. Slightly under 10.00/hr on a 24 hour truck. Granted this is with a pay raise, started at 14.29/hr on a 12 hour truck and it was something like 9.75/hr for a 24 hour. AEMT in a very large local company.



Our 12 and 24 hour shifts make the same hourly wage / base salary, the 24s end up with more due to shift differentials.


----------



## emt11 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ours is based basically so that no matter what kind of truck you work you basically make the same at the end of the year, thats because we have 9, 12, 14 and 24 hour trucks with the ability to pick up OT on any of them.


----------



## Hockey (May 12, 2014)

Jesus...


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 12, 2014)

I know that our Flight Medics only make 2/hr more than ground medics, both at starting wage, but the Flight Medics end up pulling down about 18k more a year due to the 56 hour work week with their 24 hour shifts vs 48 hour work week on 12 or 16 hour shifts on ground.

Comes out to 47k/yr starting vs 65k/yr starting. 

point of the story is I see why those working 24s make a lower hourly than those working 12s. Doesn't really seem fair to me to work a more desirable shift and get paid more than those stuck on the less desirable shifts.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 6, 2014)

I am with a private service in IL.

Basics make minimum wage ($ 8.25/hr)

Intermediates (i-99) make a dollar more, (9.25) but cannot function above the EMT-B level.

Medics make $ 11.00 regardess of education or additional certs like PEPP or ITLS which are not required by my system.

Shifts are 24  /  48 here.


----------



## Kevinf (Aug 7, 2014)

ILemt said:


> I am with a private service in IL.
> 
> Basics make minimum wage ($ 8.25/hr)
> 
> ...




Geez, not a good market for EMS there. As an EMT-B I make several more dollars per hour than your medics do... and my company isn't even the highest paying for EMT-B's in the area. Is that service way out in the sticks? :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 7, 2014)

Kevinf said:


> Geez, not a good market for EMS there. As an EMT-B I make several more dollars per hour than your medics do... and my company isn't even the highest paying for EMT-B's in the area. Is that service way out in the sticks? :wacko:


Generally rural services pay more than urban centers. EMS providers are a dime a dozen nearly everywhere, especially around training centers


----------



## Tigger (Aug 7, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Generally rural services pay more than urban centers. EMS providers are a dime a dozen nearly everywhere, especially around training centers



Not so much out here sadly. The urban places pay the same and usually better to try and retain employees for more than a year or two. I'll take a slight cut to work where I do though, totally worth it.


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hearing some of these wages is truly sad, especially if you are on a 911 truck. I know basics do not have a lot of education but damn. Medics starting at $11? I did not get into this for money, but that would sure drive me away from it.


----------



## BlueEMT (Aug 7, 2014)

In Houston the avg pay for basics is $11-$12, AEMT is $14-$15, and paramedics start off around $18 and up.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 10, 2014)

The wages here are average for paid EMS in this part of the state. I hate to say this, but it might be due to the fact that many services in the area are fire based. Either as part of full time fire depts or as part of a vollie fire protection district. 

Kinda hard for us to make much money when the vollie dept in the next town over does our job for free.

I will preface my prior comment by saying that we are given health insurance ( $20 copay) and Aflac ( $10 per month).


----------



## DieselBolus17 (Aug 28, 2014)

Currently in the County I live/work for the pay is: 13.67 hourly for Part-Time EMT-B, Full time is salary based and it's 44,500. For Medics it's full time only, Starting at 49, 500/ year.


----------

